

Ask HN: Do you use Feedback Tabs? - kurtvarner

I'm in the process of developing my MVP, and I'm on the fence about implementing a feedback tab. You know, the ones that appear of the side of your browser. What are your thoughts on these? Do they actually increase feedback from users?<p>I feel like I used to see the tabs everywhere, but not so much anymore. Maybe they were simply a fad that didn't prove valuable.
======
choxi
We have a tab and a mailto link on www.trybloc.com, no one uses the email link
and everyone uses the feedback tab. Totally worth it IMO, but we built our own
in a day and aren't paying for a third party service.

